# Nikon d3100. Can't shoot with auto focus on



## giff (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sure this is a silly question but I am now unable to shoot with autofocus selected on the lens. Manual works fine.

When I depress the shutter nothing happens. This is in good light conditions so it not that the af assist can't work. I've tried everything I can think of and nothing works.

Can anyone assist with advice on why the camera won't shoot

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 1, 2011)

Not sure about your model but many Nikon cameras won't fire in "S" single servo (as opposed to "continuous") mode unless focus lock has been achieved. Can you confirm focus with a solid green dot in your view finder?


----------

